# Gravel driveway- maintenance ?'s



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Herbicide and more gravel. Be careful with the herbicide as it will kill anything in the area.


----------



## ta845 (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you think I should do some work to the base layer first? Maybe try to level it off in the areas water collects?

Thanks for your input


----------



## Dragon (Aug 1, 2006)

How big of a project is this? How long is the driveway?

The first step would be to level out what you already have. Puttng new material in the low spots is only a quick fix that will soon deteriorate and the holes will come right back in the same spots. You need to break up the surface to solve this problem.

Is the stuff you have really hard packed or loose? I expect it is probably packed really hard. You need to break this up slightly and then re-level. A riding lawnmower with the right attachments (graded blade or drag) can do this job. If you don't have or don't want to purchase then check with your neighbors and see if they do and are willing to help out.

Or find a farmer or grading company and pay them to level things out. 

Once you get it re leveled you might not need more material. If you do it is much better to get smaller gravel/stone for the top coat. Something along the lines of 3/8" stone. In our area they call this Traffic Bond and it quickly settles into a nice smooth finish. It is also easier than the larger 1" stone to regrade later if necessary.

Then once a year or so you will need to have it regraded to keep it working and looking nice. Gravel driveways require this or you will be right back to where you are now.

The re-grading the surface will take care of the weeds there at the moment. Then you can spot treat with the herbicide as mentioned if needed. If it is a smaller driveway and you are against using chemicals you can pour boiling water on the weeds to kill them. Be Carefull!

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

ta845 said:


> Do you think I should do some work to the base layer first? Maybe try to level it off in the areas water collects?
> 
> Thanks for your input


Gravel driveways are a pain to maintain. The gravel will work it's way off to the side and eventually you will have to replace it again.

I have a long gravel driveway and have to grade it at least once a year. Where I drive the gravel works it's way to the center and edges and every few years I have to have more gravel brought in.

It is constant work to keep it up.

On my parking spot I have put up a PT wall of 2x8's that keep the gravel in the space but even that is not working as well as planned. I rake it about once a month to even it out.

Driving slow on the driveway and not driving in the same area's will keep the damage to a minimum. When parking, put the wheels in a different area every time to keep from pushing the gravel out of the same spot.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

ta845 said:


> Where should I begin? There original gravel has washed away and/or sunk into the ground.


If the gravel is being sunk into the ground, you may not have an adequate base or the diveway was neglected. I'd use a grader blade and a drag harrow to level it. Once level, wheel roll it.

Added, how much land do you have? Kubota is offering 0% financing.


----------



## ta845 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks again for the info everyone.

The driveway/parking pad is essentially a couple of parking spaces. It is about 15x15 and I park two cars there. I live in a townhome in the city. Our group of houses shares an asphalt driveway that wraps around the rear of the homes. Everyone has their own parking spots, a few are paved but most are overgrown w/ weeds and grass.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I would bite the bullet and buy concrete,,,gravel or crete,slope so the water gets away. Standing water means puddles that hold mud and sink the gravel. you 'have' to have a small stockpile of extra gravel ready to put in every little water puddle as they appear,,,otherwise they turn to craters in a hurry. IF you have BIG holes now,,,put bigger rock on bottom and fine stone on top!! ROCK lasts longer than gravel but hardeer to walk in,,for high heels especially.

IF it is really a mess now and you can tear up the very bad spots you can put fabric under it that will save alot of gravel!!/rock/// Might be the time to tear it all up,put fabric under big rock,,,then fine gravel. we have slag from a steel mill here that works excellent and the fines almost turn to crete over time!! BUT your lawn mower will find them,,,thats why crete is alot better over time if you factor in broken windows et.


----------

